# Vitamin D and garlic cocktail



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

Hello to all again and thank you for your replies. I don't know what we would do without your help! I have been to several pet shops and the bird supply section is close to none compared to the... ferret's!

I read somewhere about a vitamin D soluble in water to help indoor pigeons.

I'm planning to follow Treesa's garlic recipes and wondering if I can also mix in vitamin D in Rocky's water or is it too much?

Any vitamin D brand names you could suggest?

Thank you all!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,

Don't remember if your birds are indoor birds or not, that would make a difference as you'd want to pay particular attention to them getting D3 if not getting direct sunlight. I have VanHee's Van-Minvit 8000A and Vetafarm's Souvet Liquid Vitamins. The first is a powder that can be sprinkled on seed
or grit and is anise flavored....they seem to enjoy it. The second is a water
soluable vitamin that is added to their drinking water. I have read cautions on 
leaving vitamins in water for extended periods of time as bacteria can more readily grow in that medium, that would be the only concern that I could think of to add here.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> I have read cautions on
> leaving vitamins in water for extended periods of time as bacteria can more readily grow in that medium, that would be the only concern that I could think of to add here.
> 
> fp


On the days that my birds get vitamins, I only mix what they willl drink in 1/2 a day. Mid day I dump it, wash containers and give them regular water. They get their vitamins on the same day every week, so if I'm not going to be around that day for some reason, I skip the vitamins. Esecially in hot weather. May not be to bad on cold winter days......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

auroraborealis said:


> Any vitamin D brand names you could suggest?
> 
> Thank you all!


Thank you for your concern in providing the best diet and supplements available for your indoor birds.

You have already gotten some good information.

I just want to add that it is best to give your birds a multi-vitamin and mineral preparation that has all the nutrients in it, for balanced delivery.

Vitamin D should come with full spectrum of minerals as well as micro-minerals, because it is required for calcium and phosphorus absorption and utilization.

While vitamin supplements are beneficial to an extent, it is best for birds to get their nutrients in a balanced and varied diet of grains, legumes and seeds. Even a little kale and/spinach can supply necessary minerals that are easier utlized in their natural state.

When using a vitamin preparation make sure to give the recommended dose only do not overdose, as these are man made and cannot be utilized as they are from their food sources.

Pigeons do produce Vitamin D from ultra-violet rays absorbed from the sunlight thru their skin. When there is a lack of sunlight you can actually use a drop of fresh cod liver oil on the seed once in a while for added vitamin D and more. My mom used to give it to us when we lived in Holland as there was hardly any sun in the winter. The only draw back is the taste. Make sure the cod liver oil is fresh not rancid, and from a good source.

I do not give my pigeons any kind of vitamin preparation with garlic, they should be given seperate in the water.


----------

